# Assign #46: disposable, toy camera & lens, pinhole



## Jeff Canes (Sep 19, 2006)

The new assignment is to use a disposable, toy camera & lens or pinhole. I will post the next assignment in two weeks are so. Now get out shot.

Remember to read the RULES before you post!!! Photos posted in the assignments threads are to be NEW PHOTOS taken for the assignment ONLY!

If you have a photo that you would like to submit, but it was taken before this assignment was posted, PLEASE DO NOT POST IT HERE! If you have taken photos before this date that fit the theme and you'd like to share, please post it in any of the threads listed in the themes index.


----------



## zombiekilla (Sep 21, 2006)

I think this one came out great fo using a disposable camera!


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Sep 27, 2006)

Does this one include Polaroid shots? 

I took this one this evening whilst getting a good exposure for an image transfer.  The transfer has gone completely wrong and lifted the emulsion so all I have left from my cornfield visit is this "test" shot!


----------



## Jeff Canes (Sep 27, 2006)

PlasticSpanner said:
			
		

> Does this one include Polaroid shots? --


 
works for me, But some maybe offended with calling a Polaroid a toy camera


----------



## DeepSpring (Oct 1, 2006)

i have no idea how i got this effect but i think it looks cool


----------



## Jeff Canes (Sep 19, 2007)

bump


----------

